# Mostly vehicle based....



## Saratoga (Sep 5, 2018)

So. I drive for a living. During the week I might end up nighting out in some layby somewhere in the truck, and I prefer those with a barrier between me and the traffic. It shakes the cab less. Being in an artic I'm somewhat limited on where I can park, plus I'm on the tracker for the office to complain at me for something outside my control.

On the weekends when I'm not working, and obviously when not at home or other time off I can either be in the caravan or sleeping in the car. The latter is not too bad as I've got a storage box in the boot which means I have a flat surface to sleep on behind the drivers row of seats. A bit cramped but it is only a 4x4, not a van or anything.

From time to time I go camping with Scouts, as I'm a leader but they prefer these days to use regular campsites. I've only had one wildcamp experience with them so far but using hammocks and tarp covers was fun enough.

I do a bit of green laning so I'm bound to find places that is more suitable for stopping overnight in the wilds without being spotted, or at least be able to read the ground better.

Viewranger is a great help, but I had memory map before so it wasn't a hard transition. I like my tech, and have an amateur radio licence too.

My fathers on here somewhere too, with his Murvi campervan and roams far and wide....

Male, 40s, Midlands Based.

Sent from my Gemini Wifi using Tapatalk


----------



## Makzine (Sep 5, 2018)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 5, 2018)

Hello and hope you enjoy the forum :welcome:
I could definitely see you swapping the car and caravan for a camper one day... it's in the blood after all  :drive:


----------



## izwozral (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi & welcome.


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## Saratoga (Sep 6, 2018)

Minisorella said:


> Hello and hope you enjoy the forum :welcome:
> I could definitely see you swapping the car and caravan for a camper one day... it's in the blood after all  :drive:



I’m not sure I would swap it for the camper as I do like the option of 4x4. If anything I may be getting rid of the caravan in future, and just adding curtains to the car.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello welcome

yea keep the 4x4 get shot of the tugger wagon:wave:

atb Michael


----------



## The laird (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## m1cxf (Sep 6, 2018)

Welcome from another Discovery owning Ham.

Trevor


----------



## jeanette (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## Robmac (Sep 7, 2018)

Welcome along.

Sounds like a roof tent on a 4x4 would suit you maybe?


----------



## Dowel (Sep 7, 2018)

Welcome to the site and thanks for mention of the Viewranger app. 

You must have seen a lot of the UK through your work and hobby interests. 

Just had a quick look at a Viewranger review here: Viewranger App Review - In Shape Explorer 
Looks to be very useful.


----------



## Saratoga (Sep 9, 2018)

Robmac said:


> Welcome along.
> 
> Sounds like a roof tent on a 4x4 would suit you maybe?



Not sure it would. I don’t think I could trust the locals not to either remove it or vandalise it. Plus, as with most things, I don’t get to use it often and have no storage space off the vehicle. But nice try anyway. Thanks


----------



## Yorkcov (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi Son 

Nice to see you made it (finally).


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 27, 2018)

Welcome aboard,you could go for a 4x4 overland camper.


----------

